# Your city's busiest/most important crossroads



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

We all know some of the world's most famous crossroads like Times Square in NYC, Picadilly Circus in London, Shibuya in Tokyo... 

So let's get to know more places like this in other cities. 

Please don't post too many pics!


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

In Belo Horizonte, the busiest crossroad would be "Praça Sete":


----------



## Resident (Aug 18, 2006)

For Indianapolis, IN it would have to be Monument Circle. Meridian and Market streets. It isn't the busiest but definately the most famous.

Off of wikipedia.org couldn't find the credit.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Anzac Square - Brisbane

















Aussie Bhoy


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Brussels, Nieuw straat, first day of the Solden*

NOt a crossing really but a street...






Remember the Shibuya crossing in Tokio? :nuts:
It's the mother of all urban crossings!


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

We have a lot, some of them:

Moszkva tér (Moscow square):








(csepel.info)

Szent Gellért tér (Saint Gellért square):








(panoramio.com)

Blaha Lujza tér (Lujza Blaha square):








(blogter.hu)

BAH csomópont (BAH junction):








(panoramio.com)


----------



## King VN (Dec 29, 2010)

great!


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

For St Petersburg it is Vosstaniya Sq, I believe. It is the crossing of 2 avenues and 2 streets


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

For Toronto it would be Yonge and Dundas:


----------



## Skyrazer (Sep 9, 2009)

For Sydney, an obvious one is the intersection of William St, Kings Cross Rd, Darlinghurst Rd and Victoria St which is the gateway to Kings Cross (Sydney's red light district).

Here's a view from a distance on William St. The intersection is at the Coke sign:


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Skyrazer said:


> For Sydney, an obvious one is the intersection of William St, Kings Cross Rd, Darlinghurst Rd and Victoria St which is the gateway to Kings Cross (Sydney's red light district).
> 
> Here's a view from a distance on William St. The intersection is at the Coke sign:


I would have thought that it would have been the intersection of George and Druitt streets, or possibly George and Liverpool.


----------



## Skyrazer (Sep 9, 2009)

SydneyCity said:


> I would have thought that it would have been the intersection of George and Druitt streets, or possibly George and Liverpool.


Well I did say that the Kings Cross intersection is _one_ of them (implying that there are others). But it's sorta easy to choose one in the cbd, even if they are busier, and they're not as interesting as the Kings Cross intersection IMO.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

I wouldn't choose the Kings Cross Intersection either. It is far from a major pedestrian intersection, and really is just an important road. The only thing I can think of that makes it "special" is the big Coca Cola sign which was for a while the largest illuminated billboard in Australia. Other than that, it's just a road that turns into a tunnel for a brief period. Even the cross roads onto it that make it an intersection are minor traffic roads.


----------



## Skyrazer (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay I'll admit it wasn't the best choice, but I tried to keep it out of the cbd. How about the intersection of Kings St and Enmore Rd? Always lots happening here:


----------

